# Klein Repaint - Independent Painters?



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

After three long months of preparation and delay, I am finally prepared to send my frameset, a 1993 Klein Quantum II road frame w/ Easton EC90 SL straight leg fork, for paint. Since the beginning, the goal has been to utilize Trek/Klein's factory repaint program as I did with my 1994 Klein Rascal; I had planned to paint the Quantum II "Plum Crazy" with a silver deboss, as on the 2007 Klein Q-Elite XX.

In case you have not read any of my previous posts, I am something of a perfectionist when it comes to my bike builds; I get a vision in my head and will not compromise. Today, I contacted Trek, only to find out that the 2007 Q-Elite colors are not available in the factory repaint program; Plum Crazy is not an option. WTF! Since the frame is made and painted over-seas, they can not offer it from Waterloo.

After considering selecting another color from Klein's palette, I just can't settle for anything other than this color. Anything else would just be second best. Besides, I have invested far too much time and money searching for new Salsa Ti gold skewers, with the intent to fit the Plum Crazy bike with gold hardware.

Has anyone experimented with having their Klein frames painted by independent paint shops? I am quite aware that Klein paint-jobs are far from easy however, I am willing to solicit the help of an independent shop, if they can replicate the Klein Plum Crazy color. Has anyone any insight?


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Has anyone experimented with having their Klein frames painted by independent paint shops? I am quite aware that Klein paint-jobs are far from easy however, I am willing to solicit the help of an independent shop, if they can replicate the Klein Plum Crazy color. Has anyone any insight?


I haven't had to repaint my klein yet, but if i ever did, I was planning on sending it to this guy. Judging from his gallery of work, I would totally think he'd be the man to replicate a Klein paint job. http://www.semcustompaint.com :thumbsup:


----------

